# Dosing Excel For Algae



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you guys "double dose" excel to kill algae? I have a 55 gallon and i was wondering how i would go about dosing enought excel to kill the algae?


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

You just use double the normal daily dose as indicated on the bottle. It's important to note that it's the daily dose and not the 'after water change' dose that should be used. After a week you should have beaten back the algae a good bit, at least that has been my experience. Just be sure you have enough CO2 going into the tank and that your fert program is up to snuff before beginning the process, lest you need to repeat it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

There is an entire thread about this topic stickied to the top of the forum section. Give it a look! :icon_wink 

Mike


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i would recommend a 3 day blackout, with double dosing excel with each daily water change. no co2, no ferts during the blackout. this will wipe out most algae. see my post in the the sticky. 

when you turn your lights back on, make sure your co2 levels are appropriate for the amount of light you have, otherwise the algae will eventually return.


----------

